# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Nawracające zapalenie pęcherza po stosunku

## Lena91

Wiem, że problem z jakim się borykam od kilku lat to jakaś plaga. Chodzi o zapalenie pęcherza moczowego. Również chciałabym podzielić się z moim zmartwieniem oraz rozpocząć wątek z poradami oraz doświadczeniami innych dziewczyn, bo ja naprawdę głęboko wierzę, że da się to przekleństwo wyleczyć… Jestem na skraju załamania i naprawdę boje się o przyszłość moją i mojego partnera. 
Kilka lat temu zachorowałam na zapalenia pęcherza po raz pierwszy. Trochę więcej płynów i urosept do tego okazało się zbawienne. Następne zapalenie potraktowałam furaginą. Również było ok. Później się zaczęło. Zapalenia miałam coraz częściej. Okropne bóle, pieczenie, szczypanie, godziny spędzone w toalecie… Raz w posiewie wyszła mi e.collie. Leczyłam się ciągle u rodzinnego lekarza, który naprawdę się o mnie martwił, przy każdym zapaleniu leczył mnie antybiotykami i było ok. Odradzał wizytę u urologa, bo twierdził, że urolodzy w 90% sprawę zapaleń pęcherza po prostu olewają, bo uważają, że są ważniejsze sprawy którymi się powinni zajmować i na takiej wizycie skończy się na przepisaniu furaginy. Bynajmniej po zapaleniu, miałam ogólne badanie moczu, później przepisywany CIPRONEX i Furaginę, a następnie posiew, gdzie wychodziło już wszystko ok.
Mój lekarz zalecił mi taka terapię: kazał mi brać furaginę raz w miesiącu przez tydzień po 1 tabletce trzy razy dziennie zapobiegawczo. Rzeczywiście, było dobrze, póki na wakacjach nie dostałam znów zapalenia. Ból, parcie i szczypanie było nie do zniesienia.. Znów badanie ogólne, antybiotyk, posiew i w kółko.
Dodatkowo właśnie wtedy zauważyłam, że po każdym stosunku dwa dni później rano zaczyna mi się zapalenie pęcherza. Nie zawsze, ale często. Leczyłam, dbałam o siebie, piłam masę wody z cytryną, brałam urinale, żuravity itp. Zapalenie pęcherza stało się moją obsesją do tego stopnia, że już po każdym stosunku brałam furaginę jak cukierki-wiem, że nie powinnam, ale strach przed chorobą był po prostu silniejszy! I jakoś się przed tą chorobą ustrzegałam.
Miesiąc temu (jak zwykle 2 dni po stosunku) znów miałam infekcje pęcherza, ale… furagina nie pomagała już jak kiedyś. Męczyłam się okropnie.. Brałam furaginę przez 10 dni-leczyłam się sama. Ale mimo to od tego momentu ciągle czuję parcie na pęcherz, co jakiś czas pieczenie cewki moczowej. Biorę w kółko urosept i łykam żurawinę w tabletkach. Mam wrażenie, że ciagle usypiam zapalenie, które tylko czeka na moment w którym się rozwinąć. 
Naczytałam się masę wpisów, gdzie dziewczyny mają ten sam problem… I byłam naprawdę załamana  :Frown:   tego nie można wyleczyć.. A na furaginie nie można jechać całe życie!
Poszłam do ginekologa, żeby wykluczyć różne inne przyczyny zapaleń. Prowadził ze mną wywiad pół godziny! Uznał, że ze strony ginekologicznej jest ok, przepisał ginalgyn i kazał kupić pałeczki kwasu mlekowego, pić dużo wody, kochać się od tyłu. OK-tak też zrobiłam. Dodam, że zawsze używamy prezerwatyw.
Następnie udałam się do urologa, który powiedział, że jedyną deską ratunku jest dla mnie uro-vaxum (o ile za każdym razem to e.collie), a jak to nie pomoże to nie pomoże nic… Miał podobno pacjentkę, której nawet szczepionka nie pomogła i ostatecznie rozwiodła się z mężem, bo po prostu bała się z nim uprawiać sex.
Wyszłam z gabinetu dobita.. Mam 22 lata. Za ponad rok planujemy ślub.  Pewnie później dzieci… Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego życia… Boję się co będzie za jakiś czas. Nie wiem, czy szukać innego urologa. Nie wiem, gdzie leży problem, bo picie wody przed stosunkiem,  ciągłe zakwaszanie moczu oraz oddawanie go po stosunku to u mnie norma. Chciałabym leczyć przyczynę, a nie ciągle skutki. 
Myślałam, że o cystoskopii. Czytałam też wiele, że właśnie po tym badaniu dziewczynom wychodziły jakieś pęcherzyki i inne zmiany, a po usunięciu mogły normalnie funkcjonować. Nie wiem, czy mi to cokolwiek wykaże, ale lekarz sam w sobie też mi tego nie zaproponował, więc wydaje mi się, że tu nie leży problem. Nie wiem co o tym myśleć, bardzo dobija mnie ta sytuacja. Nie wiem jaki krok zrobić następny. Jeżeli ktoś zna jakiego dobrego urologa z okolic Katowic, Częstochowy, Zabrza, który potrafiłby mi pomóc i innym dziewczynom to bardzo proszę o odpowiedz. Próbowałam już chyba wszystkiego, poza tą szczepionką URO-VAXUM, dlatego obecnie mój plan działania jest taki: czekać na zapalenie, zrobić posiew i w razie wystąpienia e.collie wykupuję to urovaxum. Nie wiem co będzie w przypadku, kiedy wyjdzie co innego. 
Jak inaczej można się przed tym uchronić? Jak się leczyć?
Naprawdę jestem zdruzgotana tą całą sytuacją.  :Frown:

----------


## Mazetqa

Jeżeli zapalenie jest przez bakterie to warto profilaktycznie brać żurascin uro, pokrzywa z żurawiną potrafi zadbać by się takie sytuacje nie powtórzyły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NAWRACAJĄCE ZAPALENIA PĘCHERZA
Opiszę moją historię – może komuś pomogę 
Etap 1.
Zaczęło się niewinnie – zapalenia pęcherza co jakiś czas. Zaleczałam je pijąc wodę z cytryną, jedząc żurawinę, biorąc Urofuraginum. Później zapalenia pojawiały się coraz częściej i trwały coraz dłużej. Zauważyłam, że pojawiają się dzień/dwa po stosunku. Lekarz internista zapisał mi Furaginę, która oczywiście pomagała, ale doraźnie. Zapalenia coraz bardziej mnie męczyły, nie wiedziałam jaka jest ich przyczyna. Stwierdziłam, że zastosuję wszystkie możliwe metody zapobiegawcze, bo wtedy musi mi już minąć! I tak: codziennie łykałam żurawinę w tabletkach, piłam bardzo dużo wody, przed stosunkiem opróżniałam pęcherz, po stosunku od razu szłam opróżnić pęcherz i się umyć, ubierałam się ciepło. Oczywiście nie pomagało. W tym czasie wielokrotnie byłam u lekarzy i robiłam badania i posiewy moczu. Wyglądało na to, że jestem okazem zdrowia. Tylko, że ja wiedziałam że coś jest nie tak.

Etap 2.
Na myśl o seksie robiło mi się słabo. Wiedziałam, że nie minie dzień a będę cierpiała. Tymczasem ucierpiał mój związek. Ale zapalenia magicznie zniknęły.

Etap 3.
Zaczęłam często chorować. Jakieś przeziębienia, gorączka, zmęczenie. Było coraz gorzej. Postanowiłam wziąć się za siebie. Przeryłam wszystkie możliwe strony internetowe i fora. Zaczęłam rozważać możliwe przyczyny zapaleń pęcherza. Zapisałam się w końcu do GINEKOLOGA i UROLOGA. Chciałam zrobić wszystkie możliwe badania. Zaczęłam podejrzewać, że pastwi się nade mną jakaś bakteria.
Urolog przeanalizował wyniki badań moczu, zrobił USG pęcherza. Stwierdził, że pęcherz naprawdę jest zdrowy. 
Ginekolog – praktycznie wymusiłam zrobienie badań, na których mi zależało. Pobrał próbki, żeby zrobić: posiew z pochwy, badanie na mykoplasmę, badanie na ureaplasmę, badanie na chlamydię. 
UWAGA! Ważne żeby patyczki z pobranymi próbkami zostały poprawnie zamknięte. Jeśli próbka nie trafi do fiolki ze specjalnym płynem, tylko do zwykłej pustej wypełnionej powietrzem, to badanie się nie uda! Bakterie od razu zginą! Zwróćcie na to uwagę, bo mój ginekolog zrobił właśnie ten błąd i musiałam drugi raz zgłosić się do pobrania próbek!
 Na wyniki czekałam około dwóch/trzech tygodni. Tak jak podejrzewałam okazało się, że chlamydia ujemna, za to ureplasma i mykoplasma dodatnia. Do tego od razu dostałam antybiogram. Ginekolog zapisał mi standardową kurację: najpierw 3 tabletki Azitrox, następnie przez 10 dni Doxycyklina. Po miesiącu powtórzyłam badania – kuracja się powiodła 

Już po pierwszych kilku tabletkach poczułam się silniejsza. Męcząca mnie przewlekła gorączka (ponad miesiąc codziennie!!) minęła. Zaczęłam wracać do żywych. 
Ważne! Na badania wysłałam też mojego chłopaka! Nie chciałam, żebyśmy wzajemnie zarażali się w nieskończoność. On nie chciał przechodzić przez pobieranie próbek z napletka (posiew moczu u niego tak jak u mnie wyszedł ujemny), więc zdecydował się od razu na kurację antybiotykową  :Wink: 

Etap 4. 
Jestem zdrowa  Mogę znowu uprawiać seks, od tego czasu nie miałam zapalenia pęcherza.

Moja męka trwała ponad rok. Mam nadzieję, że znalazłyście tu informacje, które Wam pomogą. Ja też w chwili największego bólu, często w środku nocy, przeszukiwałam fora w poszukiwaniu pomocy. Jedno mogę na pewno poradzić: badanie na ureaplasmę i mykoplasmę. Jeśli lekarz jest oporny, zmuście go! Jeśli nadal nie chce zrobić badań idźcie prywatnie! Warto pozbyć się tego paskudztwa!

Ja badania robiłam w Poznaniu w Luxmedzie. Wszystko można zrobić w jednym miejscu, wygodnie. Nie wiem ile kosztują, ponieważ korzystałam z abonamentu. Łatwo dowiedzieć się jaki jest koszt dzwoniąc na infolinię. 

Powodzenia!

----------


## Ewelina 367

zapalenie pęcherza to rzeczywiście częsta kobieca dolegliwosć..  :Frown:  ale skoro Tobie przydaża się aż tak często to idź lepiej z tym do DOBREGO lekarza.. ze swojego doświadczenia mogę tylko powiedzieć że najgorsze jest niedoleczenie tej dolegliwośći. dlatego jak np leczę się urofuraginą to zawsze robię kurację do końca a nie do przejśćia objawów.. polecam też profilaktykę, czyli dużo wit c w diecie, herbatkaz żurawiny i ciepłe ubrania  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

no tak ludzie często nie biorą leku do końca a potem narzekaja że nie pomogło, w przypadku zapalenia pęcherza trzeba brać leki do końca, bo inaczej infekcje powrócą.

----------


## Bunia_7

mi tam po urofuraginum przechodzi szybko i bez żadnych powikłań. warto też profilaktycznie pić sok z żurawiny i nie dopuszczać do infekcji. a jak już się trafi to dużo wody i wit c. też pomagają  :Wink:

----------


## parafa

a w jaki sposób nie dopuścić do zapalenia pęcherza, bo zastanawiam się czy jesteśmy w stanie zapobiegac takim przypadłościom?

----------


## Olga**

no najlepiej żeby nie dopuszczać do zapalenia to trzeba nosić ciepłą bawelnianą bieliznę, nie przeziębiać nerek (czyli długie sweterki jak kazała babcia) no i przede wszystkim picie dużej ilości wody a do tego dieta bogata w witaminę c. no a jak już się trafi to sprawdzony sposób - urofuraginum i cherbatka z żurawiny  :Wink:

----------


## parafa

ja o siebie dbałam, a to wcale nie uchroniło mnie przed przed zapaleniem pęcherza na szczęście pozbyłam się szybko infekcji bo sięgnęłam po urofuragine, ulga przyszła zaraz po zazyciu tabletki.

----------


## alkaes

Ostatnio kupiłam urofuraginum. Poleciła mi te tabletki znajoma farmaceutka, bo już nie mogłam sobie poradzić z ciągłym zapaleniem pęcherza, a suplementy niestety się nie sprawdziły. Zapalenie po kuracji przeszło jak ręka odjął i  na razie mam spokój, ale w apteczce jakby co to mam zapas, bo robi się coraz zimniej i nie wiadomo kiedy się znowu dziadostwo może przyczepić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie poleciła babcia i miłą rację. Tabletki szybko zadziałały i przyniosły ulgę,  jak na razie jedyny lek, który zadziałał na mnie w tak krótkim czasie.

----------


## lawenda89

Alkaes, o suplementach zapomnij, czasem pomagają, a lek zawsze będzie skuteczniejszy. Natomiast u mnie w domu staramy się zapobiegać, to przede wszystkim zurawina, która jest także dobra jako wspomaganie kuracji urofuraginum obok wszystkiego, co ma dużo witaminy C. Leczenie jest szybsze jeżeli pijesz dużo wody, to rozcieńcza bakterie.

----------


## storra

Mam podobny problem... łykałam różne leki, suplementy i poprawy na długo nie ma... Zapisałam się teraz do poradni urologicznej w przychodni Panorama w Radzyminie, nowo otwarta, słyszałam już wiele dobrego o lekarzu tam pracującym. Mam nadzieję, że tym razem mi pomoże. To bardzo uciążliwa przypadłość ale wiem że do wyleczenia, czytałam o takich przypadkach. Na pewno po każdym stosunku trzeba od razu opróżniać pęcherz. U mnie to trochę pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki mogą nie pomagać, bo to też zależy ile je bierzemy. Urofuragin należy brać do 7 dni, a nawet można dłużej. Jak przerwiemy zaraz jak ból ustanie to nic nie da, infekcja wróci  :Smile:

----------


## gryczanekbam

I ja uważam, że urofuraginum max powinno Ci pomóc  :Smile:  Sama miałam podobne objawy, które nasilały się szczególnie zimą, bo teraz jest taki okres, że wystarczy się za lekko ubrać, zmarznąć, żeby nabawić się jakiejś choroby... Po urofuraginum mi przesżło. Tylko bierz przez 7 dni, żeby zadziałało na dłużej i w czasie kuracji bierz witaminę C lub pij sok z żurawiny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podobnie jak gryczanekbam, ja teżbrałam urofuraginum max. pani w aptece pól godziny mi tłumaczyla dlaczego niektore leki trzeba brac dłuższy czas i że jej kuzynka kiedys miala zapalenie, niedoleczyła i wrocilo do niej z powrotem. fajnie jak sie trafi na takich ludzi ,  ktorzy nie tylko doradza co masz wziac, ale jeszcze z przejeciem o tym opowiadaja  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ludzie w kolejce się nie wkurzali?  :Smile:  Ja próbowałam zawsze najpierw od naturalnych sposobów. Czyli nasiadówki, herbatki , żurawina. Dopiero jak się dowiedziałam o urofuraginie max zaczęłam sięgać po te tabletki i pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A wracając do tematu to jak ktoś ma nawracające infekcję i zapalenia pęcherza to powinien odwiedzić urologa. Ja tak miałam i już zaczęło mnie to denerwować. Zgłosiłam się do urologa w Łodzi na Tatrzańskiej. Lekarz dobrał  odpowienile leczenie  moje i mojego narzeczonego i przeszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze uspokoić się- w pewnym stopniu pewnie sama się nakręcasz  :Smile:  Po drugie oprócz jedzenia żurawiny możesz pić po (albo przed)  stosunku napar z pokrzywy, wypłucze ci pęcherz i nerki z bakterii tam przeniesionych zanim dojdzie do zapalenia. Tylko nie pij go codziennie bo rozreguluje ci układ hormonalny (raz na kilka dni będzie ok). Poza tym możesz też brać potem gorące kąpiele  :Smile:  Uwierz mi, że to zadziała  :Smile:  Co do furaginu chyba przyzwyczaiłaś swój organizm i nawet na niego nie reaguje, gdy jeszcze kiedyś cie złapie możesz wziąć urofuraginum max, ma większą dawkę leku (1 tabletka zamiast 2) i powinien zadziałać. Tylko broń boże nie łykaj go jak cukierki. Możesz też poszukać pomocy u psychologa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz osłabioną odporność musisz wzmocnić swój organizm,jedz dużo owoców i warzyw, imbir z miodem wodę z cytryną no i koniecznie ten urofuragimum max , on szybko rozprawia się z taką infekcją, dla mnie pomógł bardzo, w wcześniej miałam ciągle jakieś infekcje pęcherza, byle przeziębienie i już bieganie do wc i pieczenie,ech całe szczęście mam to za sobą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej  udać się do gabinetu urologicznego i zrobić wszystkie badania. Ja od jakiegoś czasu chodzę do tego gabinetu w Ars Medzie w Łowiczu na Podrzecznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto też wykonać co jakiś czas usg układu moczowego. Ja na przykład robiłam takie badanie za jedyne 60 zł w endomed-dzie we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Termofor złagodzi ból, ale może spowodować namnażanie się bakterii, ja osobiście używałam termofora, ale  żeby przyniósł ulgę, a nie wyleczył.   U mnie sprawdził się urofuraginum max, dużo  moczopędnych herbatek ziołowych, do tego najlepiej jeszcze cytryna albo witamina C w tabletkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja leczę się u urologa we Wrocławiu u doktora Góreckiego z Kaszubskiej 4.  Bardzo dobry lekarz szybko zareagował na moje infekcję ...jeszcze trochę a miał bym zaawansowaną kamice nerkową.

----------


## gryczanekbam

Czy to zapalenie nawracające po stosunku czy z innego powodu, nie ma większej różnicy. Chodzi pewnie o to, że niedoleczyłaś zapalenia i nadal są tam bakterie, które wywołują infekcję. Jeśli będziesz brać tabletkę dziennie (tyle wystarczy) urofuraginum max przez 7 dni  i do tego pić szklankę soku z żurawiny, powinnać pozbyć się nawracającego zapalenia.

----------


## jankastrzela

To prawda. Poza tym w takim czasie jaki mamy teraz to trzeba szczególnie dbać o ubieranie się na cebulkę. Takie urofuraginum max na pewno pomoże przy zapaleniu. Ale ja mam taką filozofię, że raczej staram się zapobiegać niż leczyć, na czym zwykle dobrze wychodzę.

----------


## Pacjentka92

Ja myślę, że na własną rękę nie ma się co leczyć. Jak mój brat miał problemy z pęcherzem to poszedł to lekarza dostał odpowiednie leki i przeszło, korzystał wtedy pomocy lekarza w Centrum medyczne ARNICA. Lekarzy zlecił badania, dostosował leki i teraz jest już ok. Naprawdę nie ma co się leczyć na własną rękę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

moja historia brzmi podobnie jestem 22 letnia kobieta. zaczelo sie rok temu od zapalenia pecherza pierwszy raz w zyciu je mialam i zaczelo sie lagodnie myslalam ze przejdzie byl dyskomfort przy siusianiu i czestomocz myslalam ze to nic po jakichs 2 dniach obudzialam sie kolo 2 w nocy z bolem jakby mnie nabijali na pal bol nie do zniesienia pojechalam na nocny dyzur dali mi leki przespalam sie potem troche i rano placz bol jeszcze gorszy niz tamten  to byly nerki- jakby mnie ktos kopal po plecach nie moglam wytrzymac a zaznaczam ze od razu wzielam antybiotyk (bactrim) ktory mi dali na dyzurze wiec moze byl nietrafiony skoro pogorszylo sie w tak krotkim czasie. nie moglam chodzic przez ten bol leki przeciwbolowe nie pomagaly bralam ten antybiotyk pecherz mnie nie bolal juz tylko nerki. bo wykanczajacym bolu zglosilam sie po 2 dniach po pomoc bo lek jak widac byl za slaby. nie jechalam juz do szpitala bo bylo to w ciagu dnia wiec by mnie odeslali do por. rejonowej i i tak niewiele by tam pomogli. poszlam do normalnej przychodni nie moglam wytrzymac w poczekalni nawet widzieli ze nie symuluje, kladlam sie na krzeslach, lekarka (inna bo mojej nie bylo) od razu zlecila zatrzyk przeciwbolowy i niestety nie chciala mnie skierowac do szpitala (chociaz z ostrym zapaleniem nerek przewaznie kieruja do szpitala to nie wiem...) zbadala mnie i wypisala mi cipronex  i mocniejsze juz zaawansowane leki przeciwbolowe. dala mi na badanie ogolne moczu. bylam zawiedziona takim postepowaniem bo przecztalam o tym cipronexie co to za lek jak powazne skutki uboczne niesie a lekarze daja go ot tak. nie rozumiem takiego podejscia lekarzy powienni byc pewni co o jest a nie ladowac takie leki i poza tym przy takich choroach typu zapalenie nerek czy pluc lepiej sie sprawdzaja zatrzyki lub leczenie szpitalne (wiem bo mam kontakt z pracujacymi w szpitalu) stalo sie cos dziwnego jak ten zatrzyk przeciwbolowy zaczal dzialac moglam doslownie tanczyc i wszystko ustapilo, przedziwne ale bol juz nie wrocil moze jakies klucie przez sekunde a tak to nie i nie wzielam juz tego cipronexu balam sie i tak bylam juz oslabiona bo wczesniej bralam antybiotyki na inne choroby. badanie moczu wyszlo dobrze i nie bralam juz nic. 2 miesiace pozniej znowu zaczal mnie brac pecherz poszlam do lekarza (mojego juz byl) dala mi na posiew moczu i jeszcze raz badanie ogolne ale nie dala mi zadnych lekow czekala na wyniki. oczywsicie na skierowanie mnie do szpitala rowniez sie nie zgodzila( chcialam miec to porzadnie zalatwione nie takie chodzenie do przychodni szukanie bakterii i pierdzielenie sie) pytala sie tez czy bylam u ginekologa bo takie nawracajace zapalenia moga miec zwiazek, zrobilam to badanie z samego rana nastpenego dnia i po 2 dniach szok wszystko ustapilo samo (dodam ze nie by to tak nasilone jak tamto) wyniki odebralam posiew ujemny i bad. ogolne dobre. 
teraz napisze jakie mam objawy od tego momentu zostalo mi czeste parcie na mocz bol podczas wspolzycia parcie nawet jak mam malo moczu i nie moge do konca oddac moczu musze sie bardzo postarac nie zawsze tak jest ale mi sie to powtarza infekcji brak wyniki dobre posiew ujemny. co moge zrobic? czy to mi zostanie juz do konca zycia? to pierwsza infekcja i juz na stale zrobilo mi spustoszenie. w tym roku rowniez mialam lekka infekcje pecherza nie bolal mnie jedyny objaw to byl bol pod koniec oddawania moczu wyleczylam bez lekarza furagina ale czy to znaczy ze po takim czyms juz zostanie slad do kocna zycia ze nie da sie tego normalnie do konca wyleczyc? ze juz zawsze bede musiala uwazac na ten pecherz?? cale zycie nie mialam z nim problemow moglam chodzic lekko ubrana i nic a raz go przeziebilam i juz musze uwazac teraz jak pojde z golymi nogami gdzies (w lato) to od razu pecherz. czy takie cos jest nie do zlikwidowania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja brałam urofuraginum max i sprawdziło się super. Po tygodniu byłam zdrowa, ale włączyłam do tego też naturalne leczenie, dużo witaminy c, żurawina, rumianek, taki pakiet jest według mnie najlepszy, a żurawinę jem dalej co drugi, trzeci dzień tak zapobiegawczo  :Smile:

----------


## pipalona

Hm... Twój przypadek jest rzeczywiście zaawansowany. Trudno tak powiedzieć co powinnaś zrobić. Może wizyta u lepszego lekarza na początku pomoże? Przyznam, że kiedy u mnie było nawet mocne zapalnie to furazydyna zawsze dawała radę i to nie nawracało.

----------


## palinka

też tak pare razy mialam, szczegolnie po intensywnym stosunku, przede wszystkim trzeba pamietac o delikatnosci  :Wink:  a jak juz sie zlapie zapalenie to polecam jesc zurawine suszona i kupic w aptece urofuraginum sa bez recepty i szybko dzialaja, jak bedzie powracalo to trzeba isc do lekarza po antybiotyk

----------


## synapsa

Droga moczowa kobiety jest krótka- ok.8 cm.W przeciwieństwie do mężczyzny ok.25 cm.Ten fakt już powoduje szybszą możliwość zachorowania na drogi moczowe a w następstwie na zapalenie pęcherza.Moim zdaniem, przyczyny mogą być dwie:
1/miłość oralna, gdzie spektrum bakteriologiczne i grzybicze może być wielorakie,
2/brak o higienę intymną Twoich partnerów.
Miłości oralnej można unikać,wiec szerzej o punkcie drugim.Ciało mężczyzny w okolicach intymnych nie umyte dokładnie,może bezpośrednio zarażać drogi moczowe.Sugerowałbym aby partner/rzy stosował produkty do mycia sfer intymnych dla mężczyzn oraz myli dokładnie ręce i całe ciało oczywiście.
Ostatnia możliwa przyczyna to mało przewiewna bielizna,ale to piszę raczej z obowiązku. Jednak najczęstszą przyczyną jest "niedomyty"partner i utrata odporności poprzez długotrwałe leczenie objawowe.
Zauważ,ze piszesz wyłącznie o sobie i dolegliwość zaczyna się dwa dni po stosunku.O partnerze/ach ani słowa.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jankastrzela

Rzeczywiście, urofuraginum max powinno pomóc długoterminowo. Do tego jakaś porządna dawka witaminy C. Ja piłam przy zapaleniu sok z porzeczki, bo bardzo lubię. Ale też sprawdziłabym, czy to nie partner ma zapalenie i zaraża Cię bakteriami. Nic mu się nie stanie jeśli też się przebada lub będzie brał tabletki.

----------


## elmirka

Acerola i żurawina mają też dużo witaminy C, czerwona papryka, kiszona kapusta, ogórki, cytrusy. Do tego jeszcze najlepiej jakaś herbata z pokrzywy, bo działa moczopędnie i szybciej wypłucze się w ten sposób wszystkie bakterie. No ale ja to bardziej traktuję pomocniczo, bo do wyleczenia to wolę stosować własnie urofuraginum max, szybko działa, nawet w jeden dzień, a po co się dłużej męczyć.

----------


## kikitka

oczywiście można łyakć żurawinę, która jest moczopędna i wspomaga układ moczowy bo oczyszcza go z toksyn ale przy ostrym zapaleniu pęcherza leki trzeba brać, dobre będzie urofuraginum max bo szybko pomaga, ale oczywiscie w domu też  moża wspomagać układ moczowy, ja np robiłam sobie nasiadówki z ziół.

----------


## suzin

w zeszłym roku często łapałam zapalenie pęcherza, nawet 2-3 razy w miesiącu. szczególny dyskomfort odczuwałam najmocniej w okresie jesienno-zimowym, więc łykałam urofuraginę, jadłam suszoną żurawinę oraz piłam wodę z cytryną i przechodziło, ale za jakiś czas niestey wracało...wyczytałam na zdrowypecherz.expert że właśnie po stosunku można łapać zapalenie pęcherza i to się nazywa syndom miesiąca miodowego, poszłam do lekarki rodzinnej i ta zapisała mi antybiotyk po którym mi przeszło, na razie mam spokój. mówiła też że gdyby problem powracał konieczne będzie badanie urologiczne

----------


## alfka

no zimą najłatwiej o zapalenie pęcherza bo łatwo moze Nas przewiać i pęcherz od razu kuleje, ja przy ostatnim brałąm urofuraginum max, pomogło mi szybko zwalczyć problem ale kurację i tak prowadziłąm tydzień, tak jak zaleciła farmaceutka.

----------


## MałoMi

Chyba rzeczywiście urofuraginum max będzie najlepszy na Twoją przypadłość. ALe i tak wybrałabym się z tym do lekarza, bo takie częste zapalenie pęcherza to nic dobrego. A chyba nie chcesz zrezygnować z seksu?  :Wink:

----------


## Zbyszka

> Chyba rzeczywiście urofuraginum max będzie najlepszy na Twoją przypadłość. ALe i tak wybrałabym się z tym do lekarza, bo takie częste zapalenie pęcherza to nic dobrego. A chyba nie chcesz zrezygnować z seksu?


Ale nie przyjmowany samodzielnie. Najlepiej tabletki łykać popijając je sokiem z czystej żurawiny, czyli bez cukru. Dzięki temu pozbędziemy się bakterii odpowiedzialnych za zapalenie, a nie tylko objawów.

----------


## yakka

urofuraginum max na pewno pomoże, jest skuteczny ba sama kilka razy z niego korzystałam, poza tym warto też zwłaszcza zimą wdrożyć proflaktykę któa będzie nas chroniła przed zapaleniem pęcherza, ja np jem sporo żurawiny i pije dużo wody z dodatkiem cytryny aby cały czas oczyszczać układ moczowy.

----------


## mikropani

Właśnie! Bo samo łykanie urofuraginum max trzeba wspierać piciem dużej ilości wody. W ogóle, żeby unikać zapalenia pęcherza warto pić dużo i regularnie. To pomoże nie tylko na infekcje intymne, ale też np. pomoże uniknąć problemów z nerkami.

----------


## annika

Kiedy pierwszym razem poszłam z zapaleniem do lekarza to powiedział, że dobrze, że przyszłam. Co prawda dał mi urofuraginum max, czyli tabletki bez recepty, ale uczulił mnie, żebym lepiej się ubierała zimą i podpowiedział, że dobrze do tabletek pić sok żurawinowy.

----------


## pilopina

I to jest fajne, kiedy lekarz nie każe Ci stać w kolejce i czekać na wizytę tylko jasno powie, że przecież to tylko zapalenie pęcherza i spokojnie furagina na nie pomoże. Tabletki i picie dużej i ilości wody i po kłopocie!

----------


## pegii

Masz rację  :Smile:  A czasami babeczki myślą, że wezmą jedną czy dwie tabletki furaginy i już. Przecież to tak szybko nie zadziała nawet... Trzeba jednak ten co najmniej tydzień łykać tabsy i pić dużo wody, zdecydowanie więcej niż zwykle. Jakoś trzeba te bakterie wypłukać.

----------


## Kamcia12

Pić dużo wody (co najmniej 1,5 litra dziennie) to trzeba i bez zapalenia pęcherza  :Smile:  ALe masz rację, urofuraginum max wyleczy zapalenie, ale trzeba to brać do końca kuracji. Tam na ulotce jest napisane jak długo. Kiedyś mi tez te tabletki pomogły tak skutecznie, że od dwóch lat nie miałam zapalenia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Ja tez mam ten sam problem.. wspólzyje od 10 lat, i z moich obserwacji wynika ze nie z kazdym partnerem seksualnym mialam problemy urologiczne.. obecnie mam bardzo czesto zapalenie pecherza, bylam u urologa, napierw bralam antybiotyki przez 1,5 miesiaca, teraz mam brac furagine po kazdym stosunku a w przypadku „gdy mnie dopadnie” monural na noc.. juz nie wiem co robic.. stosuje wszystkie zalecenia po stosunku, witamina c, podmywanie, sikanie przed i po, masc ochronna i lagodzaca.. i raz jest zapalenie a raz nie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dawna śledzę to forum i różne preparaty stosowałam. Jak dla mnie najbardziej skuteczny jest Ginjal urit i mogę po polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Często jest tak, że partner ma bakterie, które wywołują zapalenie pęcherza, ale sam nie choruje. Za to partnerka już tak. Dzieje się tak dlatego, że układ moczowy kobiety jest bardziej podatny na zapalenie pęcherza. Mi zawsze na takie dolegliwości pomaga urofuraginum max.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego najlepiej po każdym stosunku się wysiusiać, chociaż odrobinkę, dokładnie umyć i wysuszyć. A jeśli i tak infekcja się pojawi to urofuraginum max na tydzień i dużo wody pić, minimum 2 litry wody dziennie, najlepiej z cytryną, bo to dodatkowo zakwasi mocz. Bakterie nie lubią kwaśnego środowiska i szybciej zginą.

----------


## Alka8

Mimo różnych domowych sposobów też miałam podobne problemy z zapaleniem cewki moczowej i nawracające infekcje dróg moczowych. Ktoś mi polecił wizytę u sprawdzonego, doświadczonego i mądrego urologa w Poznaniu dr. P. Cieślińskiego. Na wizycie pan doktor konkretnie z uwagą podszedł  do mojej infekcji dróg moczowych i wcale nie skończyło się na przepisaniu furaginy, ale całym cyklu leczenia łącznie z profilaktyką (napary, zioła ) i przedmiotowymi badaniami: usg, badanie moczu, a następnie posiew i antybiotyki. Muszę przyznać, że bardzo pomogło i skutecznie wyszłam z choroby lecz bardzo się pilnuję i przestrzegam zaleceń Pana doktora. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W takich przypadkach to rzeczywiście, wizyta u lekarza jest konieczna. Choć wiem z doświadczenia, że przy pierwszych objawach, jak pieczenie przy oddawaniu moczu, trzeba od razu brać furaginę i to pomoże szybko pozbyć się zapalenia.

----------


## enitka

też tak miałam przez jakiś czas, brąłam urofuraginum max i przechodziło dosyć szybko, tylko pilnowałam zeby brać te 7 dni, kuracja szybka i skuteczna na ntakie dolegliwosci i im szybciej się zacznie dzialać tym lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zaszkodzi też dodać do tabletek jakieś naturalne metody. Nie wiem... Z tego, co zawsze powtarza moja babcia, to działają napary z rumianku lub owoce żurawiny – najlepiej świeże. O piciu dużej ilości wody chyba nie muszę wspominać  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tak, warto słuchać babci  :Wink:  Ja też łączę naturalne metody, czyli jakieś napary z rumianku z tym, co wymyśliła medycyna, czyli urofuraginum max, bo te tabletki skutecznie mi pomagają, kiedy już to zapalenie mam, choć to nie jest na szczęście u mnie częsty temat.

----------


## Ulina

Domowe sposoby pomagają na krótko. Gdy dochodzi do częstych infekcji, to powinno się zasięgnąć porady i pomocy specjalisty urologa, który wykona badania, wnikliwie oceni stan. Ja w podobnym przypadku musiałam zwrócić się po pomoc do lekarza P. Cieślińskiego, który bardzo ulżył mi łagodząc dolegliwości przez zaaplikowanie bardzo dobrych, skutecznych leków. Problemy ustąpiły i jak na razie cieszę się dobrym zdrowiem.

----------


## Madzix

U mnie jest podobny problem - częste infekcje po stosunku plus problemy ze złogami piasku na nerkach. Dlatego robię systematyczne kuracje fitolizyną w paście doustnej, która działając moczopędnie i przeciwzapalnie rozwiązuje oba problemy. Teraz planuję dłuższą kurację, by mieć spokój z moimi dolegliwościami na kilka miesięcy.

----------


## Aneta K

Przy podobnych objawach, takich jak ból i pieczenie przy oddawaniu moczu oraz pojawienie się krwi w moczu, zaniepokoiły mnie do tego stopnia, że natychmiast umówiłam się na wizytę do wyśmienitego urologa w Poznaniu, dr. P. Cieślińskiego. Pan doktor stanowczo po przebadaniu ocenił mój stan jako zapalenie pęcherza i zapisał mi bardzo skuteczne leki, które zadziałały i przyniosły mi po paru dniach niesamowita ulgę. Polecam pomoc solidnego fachowca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, wizyta u lekarza to dobry pomysł, bo jeśli furagina nie pomaga na zapalenie pęcherza, to raczej to jest coś poważniejszego i nie ma co samemu wymyślać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też mi się tak wydaje. bo infekcje pęcherza, które nie są doleczone, mogą zamienić się w coś poważniejszego, a tego przecież nie chcesz?

----------


## Sammiko

Ja miałam raz zapalenie pęcherza i pomyślałam,że się wygrzeję i wszystko przejdzie. No i rzeczywiście po trzech dniach było już całkiem OK, ale za dwa tygodnie objawy wróciły... No i wtedy poszłam do lekarza, który powiedział, że przecież do wyleczenia zapalenia pęcherza wystarczy przejść 7-dniową kurację urofuraginą. zrobiłam to i od pół roku mam spokój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

I o to właśnie chodzi! Sama też popełniłam taki błąd, że po dwóch dniach przestałam brać urofuraginum max, bo nie czułam już pieczenia i bólu brzucha. A po tygodniu wszystko wróciło... No i jak dopiero brałam tabletki prze 7 dni to pozbyłam się infekcji.

----------


## Didi

Lekarz przede wszystkim, a na doraźnie rozwiązanie problemu wkładki Tena sświetnie się sprawdzaja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto wybrać się do ginekologa bo jak to tak ciągle nawraca to nie jest to chyba normalne. Dobry ginekolog, którego mogę doradzić to Ireneusz Sikorski z Centrum Lekarsko-Stomatologicznego MEDYK z Koła. Bardzo dobry lekarz i miły człowiek, cierpliwy i uważnie słuchający pacjentek.

----------


## Didi

No własnie trzeba wybrac najlepszego lekarza. U nas było tak że ierwsza wizyta u urologa była fatalna. Dobrze ze na duchu podniosła nas pani z Doz i tam poradziła środki higieniczne bo bysmy całkiem się do wszytskiego zrazili

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No jak zapalenie pęcherz tak powraca, to to normalne nie jest, powinniśmy się udać dosyć szybko do lekarza urologa, ja byłam z takim problemem w szpitalu mazovia, bardzo konkretna pomoc i dodatkowo trafne leczenie, co się okazało, ze miałam cały czas niedoleczoną infekcję, po odpowiednich lekach problem minął do końca

----------

